# Ability to reprogram my own brain?



## peanut77 (Jan 6, 2014)

Do you think technology, or understanding of technology will be sufficiently sophisticated in the near future as to allow myself to code my own functions on how my brain should respond to certain stimuli when presented with them? 

Every human being has psycological issues and imperfections, and I am of course one of them. Some of my thinking habits infuriate me and I wish I could simply 'plug' my brain into my computer and alter the various functions that govern how my brain thinks and reacts. 

Would appreciate some thoughts on this.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

peanut77 said:


> Do you think technology, or understanding of technology will be sufficiently sophisticated in the near future as to allow myself to code my own functions on how my brain should respond to certain stimuli when presented with them?
> 
> Every human being has psycological issues and imperfections, and I am of course one of them. Some of my thinking habits infuriate me and I wish I could simply 'plug' my brain into my computer and alter the various functions that govern how my brain thinks and reacts.
> 
> Would appreciate some thoughts on this.


You don't need a computer to reprogram your brain in that sense. There are exercises, methods, techniques, and therapies you can utilize. Is there something in particular you want to change? A particular habit you have that you find troublesome? I used a few methods myself to cure my PTSD.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Cognitive Behavioural Therapy?
hahaha Probably not what you're aiming at, but no I don't think it's something that will be avaliable in the near future.
Barely understand the brain as it is at this point for all that we do know.

Also it depends on what you consider to be a flaw of thinking because often how the mind works is it goes on efficiency over accuracy. Wants results fast rather than being spot on in most situations regardless of how on the ball you are.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

As already mentioned, if you just want to change _simple_ behavior (habits and such) you don't need to program your brain in that way.


----------



## eydimork (Mar 19, 2014)

Your memories regulate most of it, so not without 'deleting' memories, and establishing artificial memories. Perhaps it will be possible some time in the future, but it would be strictly regulated, if only to aid the worst kind of criminals and mentally ill (psychological trauma included), and perhaps alzheimers patients. 

They have successfully documented how memories are established in the brain.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Like people have already mentioned, there are already ways to do this, they just may not be as expedient and efficient as direct brain uploading! Nonetheless, try researching cognitive behavior therapy or methods for improving thinking habits and patterns. If there is something specific you want to fix, research it and find some mental exercises to help change it, or create your own.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Like in matrix ?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Do enough drugs and you'll "reprogram" it alright.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

I would like to reprogram my brain please. Please make me dumber. This way, I can get laid by some repulsive pig with no brain (or at least one that works much). Because you're kinda looking for a needle in a haystack where I stand and I can't get into it with stupid people - as in triggering the sex drive. So like ... I would like to rewire my brain please.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned neuroscience yet. It's right up the alley of this post subject.




peanut77 said:


> Do you think technology, or understanding of technology will be sufficiently sophisticated in the near future as to allow myself to code my own functions on how my brain should respond to certain stimuli when presented with them?


It's happening in some ways and some other areas are left up to parents, and who they trust as well.



peanut77 said:


> Every human being has psycological issues and imperfections, and I am of course one of them. Some of my thinking habits infuriate me and I wish I could simply 'plug' my brain into my computer and alter the various functions that govern how my brain thinks and reacts.
> 
> Would appreciate some thoughts on this.


If by thinking habits you mean attitudes and beliefs then yes it's very possible to change your thinking habits. The closest thing to plugging into a brain, or anything for that matter, is directing our attention to a specific object, image or idea.

Neuroscience goes over something called neuroplasticity in the brain. In short, it is a part of the brain that changes as we adapt to our surroundings and doesn't reach its' own maturity until after the 20's for both males and females.

While I don't know enough to cover the subject, I can point you in the right direction. For one, Lumosity's research articles go over neuroplasticity. If you do research on this subject in search engines, watch your sources. It's a relatively new subject for science.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

NK said:


> I would like to reprogram my brain please. Please make me dumber. This way, I can get laid by some repulsive pig with no brain (or at least one that works much). Because you're kinda looking for a needle in a haystack where I stand and I can't get into it with stupid people - as in triggering the sex drive. So like ... I would like to rewire my brain please.


Couldn't you just increase your libido? That'd have the same end result _plus_ let you keep your own brainpower...

Anyway, there's absolutely no way in hell I'm reprogramming my brain. Period. I might, however, like to _store_ my neural pathways just in case I get some form of TBI...then I can reprogram myself back into myself.


----------



## TigerFella (Dec 12, 2013)

NK said:


> I would like to reprogram my brain please. Please make me dumber. This way, I can get laid by some repulsive pig with no brain (or at least one that works much). Because you're kinda looking for a needle in a haystack where I stand and I can't get into it with stupid people - as in triggering the sex drive. So like ... I would like to rewire my brain please.


That is quite sad reason behind it that you wish for something like that :|


----------



## TigerFella (Dec 12, 2013)

peanut77 said:


> Do you think technology, or understanding of technology will be sufficiently sophisticated in the near future as to allow myself to code my own functions on how my brain should respond to certain stimuli when presented with them?
> 
> Every human being has psycological issues and imperfections, and I am of course one of them. Some of my thinking habits infuriate me and I wish I could simply 'plug' my brain into my computer and alter the various functions that govern how my brain thinks and reacts.
> 
> Would appreciate some thoughts on this.



I did it.

Don't do it.

You don't solve anything by it. Issues you have are not there because of how certain brain functions express themselves.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

TigerFella said:


> That is quite sad reason behind it that you wish for something like that :|


Why? I miss physical affection. And I'm repulsed by some creep breathing down my neck and I don't know what's wrong with me and I just want my brain to stop thinking. :sad: Don't be a hater! Besides. Ignorance is bliss and bliss sounds lovely!


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Chained Divinity said:


> Anyway, there's absolutely no way in hell I'm reprogramming my brain. Period. I might, however, like to _store_ my neural pathways just in case I get some form of TBI...then I can reprogram myself back into myself.


At the theater I saw a preview of this movie that was about a man who was downloaded in a computer before he died. It looked SOOOO COOL!!!! I can't remember the name but what you just said was the premise of it. This is gonna kill me not remembering. Argh!!!


----------



## TigerFella (Dec 12, 2013)

@NK
Seen Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind ?


----------



## TigerFella (Dec 12, 2013)

NK said:


> Why? I miss physical affection. And I'm repulsed by some creep breathing down my neck and I don't know what's wrong with me and I just want my brain to stop thinking. :sad: Don't be a hater! Besides. Ignorance is bliss and bliss sounds lovely!


Problem is - you are not turned on 
Actual horniness suppresses such thoughts.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

TigerFella said:


> Problem is - you are not turned on
> Actual horniness suppresses such thoughts.


Exaxtly. I want to be. But I can't get arroused by someone I know doesn't care about me. And I have a terrible habit of picking winners who love to keep me wanting but don't want me and those who do just want to get their dick wet. 

sorry. I'm having a grumpy mood. Please don't be offended.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

TigerFella said:


> @NK
> Seen Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind ?


I have. Why ?


----------



## TigerFella (Dec 12, 2013)

NK said:


> I have. Why ?


Curiosity, you liked how it developed and inherit craziness ?


----------

